# Dogs found in crash van



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have posted this in General too, van crashed in Chudleigh injuring 3 men, and several dogs escaped the cages they were in, dogs rounded up by RSPCA are believed to be possibly stolen


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2015)

Has there been any follow up to this story? We're they able to find all of the dogs that escaped?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Has there been any follow up to this story? We're they able to find all of the dogs that escaped?


http://www.exeterexpressandecho.co....A38-left-men/story-27628642-detail/story.html

The dogs were NOT stolen.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2015)

What a mess! It talked of the 2 passengers. I wonder if they were employees as well, or just out partying with the employee. Would it really take 3 guys to deliver six dogs? Glad the dogs are OK. 

Thanks for the follow up, Muttly.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

The dogs were all rescued, not stolen anyway, someone obviously jumped to conclusions, [not me i was just passingthe message on]


----------

